#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  moet je een trap? Dat kan.

## showband

een bewegende zelfs!

sta je op een zondag lekker je lichtsetje af te bouwen...
draai je jezelf om naar een ander podium die al afgebouwd wordt door de podiumjongens...

zie je dit.  :Embarrassment: . Dan moet je toch even fotograferen.  :Big Grin: 

_(en : NEE die rode riem doet niets. De beste man staat dus los op een trap die los op de vork staat)_

----------


## FiëstaLj

Haha hij is weer mooi !

----------


## 4AC

Haha!  :Big Grin: 

Was dit iemand van een licht&geluids bedrijfje / podiumbouwer of iets anders?

Mvg,

Teun

EDIT: Als reactie op de titel van dit topic... PVV'er geeft moslima een trap

----------


## showband

dit was de breekploeg van de podiumbouwers.

geef toe, ze gebruiken keurig een trap bij het werken op hoogte..  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Jan van Duren

zo te zien heeft hij wel werkschoenen aan. Dat scheelt alweer bij het neerkomen. :Wink:

----------


## Rieske

Slim, want hij heeft ook handschoenen aan. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vasco

Maar Showband, heb jij dan nog nooit een traplift gezien  :Big Grin: 

(was het een gezellig feestje in Den Haag?)

----------


## chippie

Nood breekt wet??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carl

En je nek wellicht??

----------


## rinus bakker

Podiumdak breekt tak.
Kijk maar uit dat de Afdeling groenvoorziening of Grienpies dit niet ziet...

----------


## MusicXtra

Zo te zien gebeurd het altijd op deze manier, er is in de verste verte geen deugdelijk klimmateriaal te bekennen. Verbaas me alleen over dat tuigje. :EEK!:

----------


## dj bobo

Het zal je personeel maar zijn...

----------


## Richnies2000

> Het zal je personeel maar zijn...



of, het zal je baas maar zijn die niet in klimmaterialen wil investeren.. :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Prima toch.  :Frown: 
Deze werknemer probeert zoveel mogelijk gebruik te maken van alle door de werkgever te beschikking gestelde materiaal.  :Big Grin: 
Helaas voor de man op de foto verhuurt de werkgever waarschijnlijk geen mobiele springkussens.  :Cool:

----------


## Stefan-w

Sorry voor die iets onduidelijke foto, had een beetje haast...
Maar jullie snappen het idee :P

----------


## rinus bakker

Een transparante handrail op 110cm, 
een dito knierail op 60cm
een idem gekombineerde voetstoot-lijst ('schoprand') en 
kuitlijst in blauw plastic uitgevoerd op een dubbeldikke hout+staal bodem,
en dat alles op een hefwerktuig dat bedoeld is om het 20 voudige (?) aan last te verplaatsen. 
Wat is hier nou eigenlijk mis aan?
Een spotje aan een sprinklerbuis? Nou en!? Het hangt toch?

----------


## chippie

Als ie dan toch bezig is, kan ie misschien ook effe de banner fatsoenlijk vasthangen?..... waar zijn we mee bezig  :Confused:

----------

